# Westminister dog show



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

starts tomorrow - I belive that V's will juged on tuesday - you can watch this live for the first time this year on their web site - lets root our favorite breed (VIZSLA) to best in show LOL!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm recording the morning tv broadcast each day so we can watch without commercials in the evening! Right way this morning my fiancé says " uh oh, I heard Westminster dog and now the menu channel is on". Ha ha. 😜🐶👍


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

If anyone wants to watch, here's a direct link: http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php

Vizslas will be in ring 7 at 1:45 eastern, right after the weimaraners.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out what breed is in the picture in this article (scroll to bottom) when they refer to Valentine's day kisses....so shocking.....LOL

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...olerate-PEDs-performance-enhanced-dogs-021113


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

May the best Vizsla win the sporting dog group but please not best in show. Guaranteed to wreck the breed. Puppy mills watch and gear up on BOS.

Good luck to all. Hope the commentators don't call them wonderful family pets!

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE and I watch Westminster because we love pure bred pups - here you see the best of the best in a show ring and for a lot of breeders this is what they breed for -I watch all the Vizslas to see what direction the breed is going for the show ring - we like dual champions - good in the field first and show great ! I am old school - when it comes to V's I like a blocky head - broad chest - big ears and loose jowls - these are all scent gatherers that aid in the field to find birds - I also love a muscular pup because you know they have been worked - RBD is right Best in show would hurt - but I think it is already to late - hope to never see a V in a ad again !!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> May the best Vizsla win the sporting dog group but please not best in show. Guaranteed to wreck the breed. Puppy mills watch and gear up on BOS.
> 
> Good luck to all. Hope the commentators don't call them wonderful family pets!
> 
> RBD


I totally agree. While I have friends who are very involved in shows, and my Grady has a couple points, I always root against them in Westminster. Especially since I foster dogs for our rescue and it worries me about the influx of dogs that will be bred. 

I would hate to see us go down the path of the Weims and what William Wegman (sp?) did.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I was already told the other day at the park that the other owner "is seeing a lot more of them around" and that was just a few weeks after my dental tech said "I saw a puppy one at petco recently". Ugh. Missing the days I had to explain to EVERYONE what they were. I fear for the breed big time.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I know very little about showing...what are the judges looking for?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking of Petco- I've been noticing a lot lately that they are using Vs in their ads and they also have a Petco brand of toys which features the V on them. They're definitely being seem a lot more lately I've noticed.

Lately I've had a few people stop me to ask if Haeden is a Rhodesian. I've just started telling them yes since the person doesn't know the difference and I've grown tired of explaining what he is. When I have a 16 year old girl ask me what breed he is because she wants a puppy from daddy and my dog is so pretty I can't help but tell the poor girl he's a Rhodesian puppy. Is that wrong of me? :

I can't wait to see the Vs work the ring tonight. Both my boyfriend and I changed our schedules around tonight so we can watch the dog show and we've both phoned family to let them know the show is on today. Nothing better than seeing some beautiful dogs strut their stuff and be admired. I wish I had the time to dedicate to showing my dog because that has got to be one awesome competition life.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out Leer custom truck tops page 2 pet screens

Sir Rudy

Flexelicous lol 8)


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I went there last year and was surprised how petite the Vizslas were. My girl is on the small size, rock solid muscle, but still only 43 lbs, but when I visited the show V's I noticed that they seemed smaller in stature and were not as defined with their muscle tone. They all walked beautifully on a leash and were all huggers, just like my Tesla. All the handlers were very nice to talk to. I wish I was there this year. What fun.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Planned my lunch break so I could watch the V's get judged! Good thing I'm in CST, so I didn't have to wait to eat until 2pm. 

Got my sandwich, my tea, and my Girl Scout cookies. Excited to look at the beautiful Vs. The only way it could be better is if I had Jasper watching with me at the same time!

I've been seeing Vs all over the place in advertising. All. Over. The. Place. Even random family vehicle ads. It's crazy. I'm not totally surprised--they are a striking looking dog and easily trained for taking pictures. The good thing about Vizslas is that googling "red dog" brings up tons of results, and Vizsla's pretty hard to spell if someone doesn't tell you! 

Aww...there's a dog dancing with her handler right now!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I choose to work at home today so I could watch! Darned if a last minute meeting has now interrupted my fun!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Watching now - love seeing those sweet V faces and catching some tails wagging! They are all so beautiful - and I love how they prance!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

OttosMama, I'm convinced all Vs have a pretty healthy appreciation for how good-looking they are! Jasper prances when he's feel especially handsome.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would love to know how old these dogs are. They're all so calm and focused. And amazingly beautiful. I'd hate to be that judge!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, I just saw a V with a white chest spot as big (and more obvious) than Jasper's. I know it isn't technically a fault, but it's impressive that the dog made it that far with something so "un-ideal." It's also encouraging to me that Jasper's isn't so bad after all.  Of course, Jasper's now neutered, so there isn't any Westminster in his future anyway!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

There is hope for the breed - this year these pups were conditioned - best of breed is great - broad chest and shoulders - well defined hind quaters - this pup looks like it could hunt - glad the breeding for show is going away from slick to a well musceled pup that looks like a sporting dog VVELL Done !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

**** - I missed the Vs. I had to go to the worst place on earth....the dentist.

I will have to catch it on the website.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Careful how you speak about the dentist..  ... I am he, and I missed the V's online stream myself...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

AcadianTornado said:


> Careful how you speak about the dentist..  ... I am he, and I missed the V's online stream myself...


LOL - I knew there had to be a dentist somewhere on the forum.  As I am cursing mine out now because having pain weeks later after replacing my old amalgam filling with new composite type and he can't figure out why.....boooooo!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I saw the Weims and the Vizslas. Beautiful bunch of dogs! Some of them looked very well-built and muscular. It was nice to see.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ruby, I feel for you! I see all types of these every day! Usually gets better with time ( improvement over a few weeks); if it throbs without stimulation (ie hot, cold or biting) you may need more treatment.. And don't worry, coming from another V ''fan''... I didn't take it personally ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

AcadianTornado said:


> Ruby, I feel for you! I see all types of these every day! Usually gets better with time ( improvement over a few weeks); if it throbs without stimulation (ie hot, cold or biting) you may need more treatment.. And don't worry, coming from another V ''fan''... I didn't take it personally ;D


Thanks for the info, Doc. Makes me feel better that it is common.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Putting kiddos to bed. Am I missing the sporting group?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We are watching. Are you?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

:'( can't stream it!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

At the end of the show and my day ! Give me a short haired sporting group pup that is also my gundog - when it comes to the Vizsla - Very high in mental and physical training to keep them happy and you sane - Very low in grooming - run them thru tall grass at the end of the day and they do come out shiny as a new penny ! Still love the the best in breed they picked for the show !!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We were all glued to the TV...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

3 out of the 4 placed Vizslas today have their Junior Hunter. 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedresults.php?year=2013&breed=vizsla

Compared to other sporting dogs, that's the most JH titles among the four. Breeds with similar results were...

Irish Red and White Setter (3 JH)
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon (2 JH, 1 MH)
American Water Spaniel (1 JH, but only 2 dogs)
German Wirehaired Pointer (1 SH)
Sussex Spaniel (1 MH)

Breeds that are commonly mentioned when show lines vs. hunt lines are discussed, like labs and Goldens, had no hunt titles.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Redrover -GREAT POST - Like I said - they look like they could hunt ! you proved it - as always - go then show - this is what is best for the breed - at the end and beginning of the day - THEY ARE GUNDOGS !!!!!! - the American Fox hound had the best style of the best in show dogs - just my opinion LOL !!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Best dog won... I am happy 8) 

A GUN_dog would have been a little insensitive, taking into account what recent gun related problems in the US?

SO many beautiful dogs...
Blue Tick Coonhound and the American Foxhound looked impressive to me.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Did anyone catch the V saying "hi" to mom after the judging? at about 50 minutes into the video. Haha....so cute....some serious kisses and tail wags going on.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Westminister dog show*



R said:


> PIKE and I watch Westminster because we love pure bred pups - here you see the best of the best in a show ring and for a lot of breeders this is what they breed for -I watch all the Vizslas to see what direction the breed is going for the show ring - we like dual champions - good in the field first and show great ! I am old school - when it comes to V's I like a blocky head - broad chest - big ears and loose jowls - these are all scent gatherers that aid in the field to find birds - I also love a muscular pup because you know they have been worked - RBD is right Best in show would hurt - but I think it is already to late - hope to never see a V in a ad again !!!!!


You just described my Ozkar. **** I miss that boy.........


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/28/s...stminster-leaves-handler-suspicious.html?_r=0

Has anyone read this article? It's unbelievably sad and also makes me sick to my stomach to know that people like this are out there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't understand why the owner chose not to have a necropsy done on the dog. How could she be positive it was poisoned without proof? Yes the dogs death does sound suspicious, but as a owner wouldn't you want to know the cause.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was curious as to why as well. If you have invested that much into the dog I would think that investing a little more to find out why your 3 year old dog suddenly died wouldn't be a huge deal. Why not rule out all doubt and know exactly why?

It's just a sad story. And to read that poisonings have happened in the past makes my stomach turn.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Cruz ate his last steak ... Whatever happened to bring your own kibble.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The owner stated that she was sure he was poisoned and had him cremated right away. She destroyed any possible way to find out what happened to Cruz. She may have been distraught and not thinking about evidence to support her claim. I don't think we will ever know what really happened to Cruz. Poisoning is NOT the only reason a dog will vomit blood.


----------

